# ??Bowen technique??



## nikknakk

Has anyone had any success with the Bowen technique. I have been given the name of a guy who lives near to me by the couple I work for. They has success with it and say so have others. I'm keen to try it but it's quite expensive so want to see if anyone else has heard or tried it before I go for it


----------



## missowen

I've had it yes (one session)-  it's not related to fertility at all. Can I ask why you're interested in it?


----------



## littlechicken

Hi,

I gave it a brief go as I heard amazing things about it curing a friends long standing back problem. I personally didn't get on with it as it didn't feel like the woman was doing anything.  She spent most of the time out of the room and didn't seem convinced of fertility benefits.  Maybe I'm just impatient but I definitely preferred acupuncture. I don't want to put you off but that was my experience. 

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## caro226

Hi,
I had one session back in November 2008 - the lady doing it was v clued up on its' supposed fertility benefits and seemed to think that there was a misalignment in my pelvis.  Anyway, she did what she needed to do (as I understand it, it's to do with muscle manipulation) and that evening I felt noticeably different - just felt like I was walking a lot more easily (not that I had been struggling with walking before!)  2 months later I conceived my DD naturally after 3 years of trying.


I would point out that I had other issues, such as endometriosis, that had also been dealt with prior to conception, but I certainly found the treatment generally beneficial on this occasion, and whether it was this that helped conceive I'll never know...


I did have two further sessions after my daughter was born - once with the same lady, and then with someone different who I didn't rate at all.  No further successful pregnancies since then...


I'd say give it a go and see how you get on, particularly if you know the therapist understands the link between it and fertility.


Cxx


----------



## nikknakk

Thanks guys, I've been trying to conceive for 3 1/2years and had no luck with acupuncture. PCOS, 3 rounds of clomid, recently had a HSG no blockages.


----------



## missowen

Good point Caro I bet just as not all acupuncturists understand or deal with that and fertility, Bowen is the same. I'd never heard of it used for anything other than back ache before.


----------



## nikknakk

nor me missowen until today


----------



## sunshine and clouds

I get it regularly from an amazing woman who also does energy work. Have been getting it all my life, not for fertility just because it feels good for the body. With regards to fertility, the woman who I see does say that if the body is all in alignment things flow better and it could help in that sense.


----------



## missowen

I was told to go there for neck ache but the bowen therapist told me I was deficient in magnesium which i take as a supplement now. They practioners seem really clued up niknak, might be worth a try although I'm pro acupuncture and found it helped more. In my experience there's a couple of good acupuncturists and lots of rubbish ones. Perhaps someone on this site could recommend someone good in your area?

Are you going to be put forward for IVF?


----------



## nikknakk

IVF may be the next option for me, though I only had 3 rounds of clomid. My treatment took a pause due to my mental health and has just re-started again. Trying to stay positive and thought a holistic treatment might help, if nothing else then to help me feel more "up"   

N
xx


----------



## nikknakk

First session booked for friday


----------



## missowen

Good luck


----------

